# What the suitable temperature fot red tegu



## Alya (Jul 3, 2017)

What is the suitable temperature for tegu and how many light dome do I need to put. Plus what the level of humidity that tegu needs.my tegu one teo is missing why?and is the solution is it serious????


----------

